# ImageMixer 3 SE writing a DVD problem



## MerscomMan (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I have a Canon HF100 Camcorder and have been using the OEM ImageMixer software to create movies from video I took last week. I have created a movie that I want to save to DVD but I have now spent several hours with the software unable to get it to work. 

Here is what I have done:
-- Started in Browsing and Authoring
-- Then created a new DVD list
-- Added the movie I created to the list
-- Clicked on the "Write" tab
-- It recognized the drive as "TSSTcorp CDDVDW SE-SO84B (F) (fyi, it is an external Samsung SE-SO84 DVD burner)
-- THen in the box below I keep getting the message "This disc format is not supported" 

I have never had any trouble before writing to this burner, Nero works fine. Is there a workaround so I can move the movie to a DVD to watch on a DVD player? Please help.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you can export the edited footage from Imagemixer as an .avi or .mpeg file you can then use Nero (if you have Nero Express DVD authoring software) to make your DVD - if you don't have Nero Express try this freeware - DVD Flick

If this does not work - are you using the same format DVD's as before - DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-RW etc. - some drives are not only particular about which format they accept, some also are particular about brands.


----------



## wader (Apr 29, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Canon HF 100 camcorder, and while it works great, I have been unable to burn a disc of a video from it. I have no problem moving the video to my computer (Dell windows xp) but when I attempt to write to disc I get this message "this disc format not supported". 

So do I need a difference disc, burner or what?

I am a novice when dealing with this type of thing so simple would be helpful!

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

check you DVD drive's properties to see what type of media is supported - to do this R-click on My Computer icon > Properties > Hardware tab > Device Manager > DVD/CD-ROM drives > R-Click > Properties
If the media types are not listed here, copy and paste the name of your drive from here into google and go to the manufacturer's home page and see what types of discs are supported - some will support all - DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-RW etc. some will only syupport DVD-R etc. Make sure the disc type you are trying to write to is supported by your drive.
Some drives are even sensitive to particular brands eg: some may write to Sony but not Maxwell etc. - in this case taste and try is the only method :grin:
Just a thought too: are you sure that it is the disc format that is the problem and not the file format that comes off your camera not being accepted?


----------



## wader (Apr 29, 2009)

I will try this and to answer your question, no, I'm not sure which is the problem. How do I find out?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I just re-read your original post - is that exactly what the error message says? "this disc format not supported"
if so it is definitely the disc that is the problem - sorry to throw another variable in if that is the case :grin:


----------



## canonuser (Mar 6, 2010)

I am having the same problem in writing AVCHD media to the DVD-R. 

DVD burner and DVD-R media works fine with other content types like, file backups and movies.


----------



## kazmandu (Mar 19, 2010)

Add me to the list of people having problems:sigh:


----------

